# 210.4 (B) and (D)



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Neither of those Codes deal with conductor colors.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

william1978 said:


> What are you all doing to meet these new code requirements? The company that I work for buys white and gray with black,red,blue or brown,orange,yellow tracer painted on the wire and we pull a neutral per cir. Just curious what others are doing to meet these new codes?


You'll still need a ty-wrap or similar


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Celtic said:


> You'll still need a ty-wrap or similar


 Why? The neutrals are identified with a tracer.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Why? The neutrals are identified with a tracer.


I wouldn't call using a noodle with a tracer 'grouped' with the MWBC ungrounded conductors.

So if you pull two MWBCs in one conduit, how would you distinguish the neutral for one MWBC from the neutral of the other?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

We only put 3 cir's per conduit, and pull a neutral per cir.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would rather use 2 pole and 3 pole breakers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I would rather use 2 pole and 3 pole breakers.


That satisfies (B). What about (D)?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> That satisfies (B). What about (D)?


 With the neutrals identified with the color that the neutral is for we meet the exception. "The requirement for grouping shall not apply if the circuit enters from a cable or raceway unique to the circuit that makes the grouping obvious."


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> With the neutrals identified with the color that the neutral is for we meet the exception. "The requirement for grouping shall not apply if the circuit enters from a cable or raceway unique to the circuit that makes the grouping obvious."


So you've got two blacks, two reds and two blues coming in with 2 neutals. How do you identify which neutral goes with which MWBC?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I was asking you all for what you do to meet these code requirement. I know what I do works and the inspector doesn't have a problem with it. I'm looking for a easier or cheaper way.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I was asking you all for what you do to meet these code requirement. I know what I do works and the inspector doesn't have a problem with it. I'm looking for a easier or cheaper way.


I just group them together when they exit the conduit and wrap them with a small piece of black tape.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

william1978 said:


> We only put 3 cir's per conduit, and pull a neutral per cir.





480sparky said:


> So you've got two blacks, two reds and two blues coming in with 2 neutals. How do you identify which neutral goes with which MWBC?


 Again, we only put 3 cir's per conduit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> We only put 3 cir's per conduit, and pull a neutral per cir.


If you have a neutral for each circuit, then 210.4 does not apply.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I just group them together when they exit the conduit and wrap them with a small piece of black tape.


Doesn't get much cheaper ..ahem....cost efficient than that :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Doesn't get much cheaper ..ahem....cost efficient than that :thumbsup:


Sure it does...... see post #14.:whistling2:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Sure it does...... see post #14.:whistling2:


Is there a run on black plastic tape?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Is there a run on black plastic tape?


No. The OP does not have MWBCs, so 210.4 does not apply.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> No. The OP does not have MWBCs, so 210.4 does not apply.



So copper is cheaper than tape?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Do ya'll pull a neutral per cir or 2,3 pole breaker or handle tie?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No. The OP does not have MWBCs, so 210.4 does not apply.


 I would rather have a MWBC than pull a neutral per cir.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I would rather have a MWBC than pull a neutral per cir.


Wouldn't we all, Billy....wouldn't we all....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Celtic said:


> So copper is cheaper than tape?


I never said that. I said there are no MWBCs in the question that is supposedly about MWBCs.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Wouldn't we all, Billy....wouldn't we all....


 Oh, yes we would.


----------

